
“ the Story of Evil King Java” - gerosan
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/execution-in-kingdom-of-nouns.html
======
jerven
This is for 2006. And before we pile the hate on java do consider what still
applies. And what of it applies to your language of choice.

